# Burley rock and roll



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Just picked this up today for wifey and I. It's our 2nd tandem. Though it's older and dated, it's in good shape. She wants to go off-road. I'm not so sure this would be a great idea. I think fire roads and flat singletrack would be fine, but anything else would probably suck. On road this thing hauls as compared to our old singlespeed tandem. Did I do ok? Any suggestions on modernizing this thing? I'd possibly like to put a suspension fork on it, or at least a rigid fork with a disk brake. Not sure what else I'm going to need to do to it right now. It rode pretty well out of the gate. I imagine we'll be doing more touring/distance rides on this so it will probably see road most of the time, but man, I'd love to get this thing off-road. Bad idea?


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

I've put cross tires on our Trek road tandem and been surprised how well it worked out. Mind you, I started with pretty low expectations. The problem that you will run into will be durability. The mountain bike tandem that we ride is built for the off-road and we break stuff from time to time. The lack of suspension will limit the amount of comfort that you have. But I don't know what you ride, it might turn out better than anyone would expect...you know, there is only one way to find out


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

I believe I can fit up to 2.0 sized tires on it, haven't tried yet, but they should fit. I feel like the braking is really lacking, maybe new pads and cleaning the rims would help, but having a front disc would be sweet. I can't find any 1" forks with disc tabs on it though. Hmm..


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

I would slap some tires and new pads on it and see what happens on a safe, known trail.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

The 1" threaded fork will really limit your options: from none to more expensive than you paid for the bike, and even then you will have very, very old suspension technology, and likely nothing that would be tandem-rated.

For your main goals of touring/distance riding, the bike will be perfect. Your stoker will appreciate a suspension seat post no matter the terrain. 

Ride the wheels off it, see if you guys like the tandem-at-speed thing.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

I knew I'd be very limited in my fork options. Rigid w/disc tabs would be great but I've been unable to find one so far. Not sure they even exist.

So far, I plan on replacing the grips, getting a suspension post for my stoker, getting the brakes working well, then maybe figuring out what I need to do to have my extra 8spd mountain wheelset work with the 7spd setup. It would be nice to swap wheels from road to mountain rather than tires. As a team we're about 270 pounds soaking wet so I'm not too worried about trying out a standard mountain wheelset. Maybe I should be.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

If you can find a frame builder (local or otherwise), I'm sure you can have a rigid fork built to your specs, or just to have a disc tab welded on. If the latter, the fabricator should have an opinion on whether your current fork can take the added forces. eBay may be your other option, for second-hand stuff.

And if you figure out the 7sp->8sp swap, let me know. My wife's single road bike is 7sp and is hanging in the garage due to a busted brifter.

For smooth fire road riding, the mountain wheelset probably isn't necessary. If the current wheels are still true and tensioned, they'll be fine. Some of the roads we ride aren't much better than some of the fire roads we ride.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll let you know what I figure out. I know the rims will work fine with mountain tires, I just figured I'd save some tire swapping time and have 2 wheel0sets for it. One for touring, one for mountain use. Hope I can sort out the 7/8spd thing, otherwise I'll just get another 7sp cassette for the mountain wheels, or just swap tires.


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

just an fyi, the spacing of 7 speed and 8 speed are the same. I have a road bike with a 7 speed rear freewheel and 8 speed shifters and it works fine. I would try to install the 8 speed wheel and see how things work, you may luck out.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Sweet... Sounds like it should be a relatively painless wheel swap then. I'm bringing the tandem out to my buddies bike shop (former shop owner) this weekend to clean things up. Bike needs a bit of a tune-up, but it should be pretty painless. Nothing a couple of beers can't fix.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I hate you. I was going to buy that tandem. I don't have a car so I had to organize a way to Menomonie. How's your old tandem? If it's not terrible you should sell it to me.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

DP- old tandem is a singlespeed town cruiser. we aren't planning on parting ways quite yet. sorry you missed the opportunity, got a lot of bike for the price i paid


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a rock and roll and have only ridden it off road! My stoker is 10 years old and we have gone down some challenging stuff. Hold off on the up grades. I see some pretty expensive tandems out there and many of them are never used they sit in the garage because the couple that thought it was such a great idea, have found other activities. I had the same thoughts of upgrading the fork, and brakes, and it's a little tough riding a rigid bike, but it would have been a waste of money considering how little it is actually used. This is not a race bike, and will not likely ever go on a tour. But we have some great times getting out there and getting muddy. Notice the Devinci stocker kit, which enable my daughter to stop peddling and just ride!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Bob: Looks nice! I bet she digs the kit. I've held off on any major upgrades so far. We have a ton of miles on it and really like this one as compared to our other tandem. It does ride really nice, we have not taken it off-roading yet though. I imagine we'd do just fine I just haven't made it happen yet.


----------

